# first attempt at the 'Brenizer' method



## jasonkip (Dec 10, 2011)

This is my first attempt at the 'Brenizer method'.  The idea is to use a longer lens and wide-open aperture to get a nice bokeh effect, and then stitch together multiple images so that the end result is an image that looks like it was taken with a wider angle lens but still has that bokeh effect.   This image is made up of 12 shots taken with an 85mm 1.8 lens on a 1.6 crop sensor.


----------



## paigew (Dec 10, 2011)

wow! That looks really nice


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2011)

Well-done!!


----------



## Felix0890 (Dec 10, 2011)

So it's like a panorama but with one main subject and a lot of bokeh?  It looks great.


----------



## jasonkip (Dec 11, 2011)

That's it!  The guy named Brenizer uses this technique in his wedding photography with people as the subject.  He said it's like having a really huge sensor in your camera.  I saw a couple examples he did that use about 25 images, and I'm pretty sure he's already working with a full frame sensor and lenses with even larger apertures.  I found a few videos on youtube where he explains it in a little more detail, but that's the gist of it.  I definitely had one of those "why didn't I think of that" moments when I saw it.


----------



## ann (Dec 11, 2011)

Interesting, might have to use google on this to get a better idea of just how it is stitched etc.


----------



## Felix0890 (Dec 11, 2011)

Would the photoshop panorama stitching work for this? i might try it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

I saw him do that on Adorama TV just the other day.  Great capture!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicely done! Like your choice of subjects also!


----------



## jasonkip (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  I did use Photoshop (CS4) for the stitching which Brenizer talked about in an interview with B&H.  File>automate>photomerge and the reposition layout.  I too saw this first on Adorama TV, and he did mention different software that he uses for stitching but I forget the name of it now.


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2011)

What is 'bokeh effect'?



> Ryan Brenizer has been making portraits with _*extremely shallow depth of field*_ by stitching together multiple frames. He has some good videos and explanations on how to shoot these, but I've seen many questions on how to stitch them together, hopefully this helps.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow. I just looked up his website and many of his photos look like they were taken with a Lensbaby because of the wide angle and DoF


----------



## bazooka (Dec 15, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to have the same composition with a wide angle at the same aperture would you?  I'd be interested to see the difference.


----------



## thierry (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, excellent job!


----------



## camz (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you did good.  I saw his Adorama episode when it came out last week and he did shot it within just a few seconds, it's the post work what would take longer and also he didn't demonstrate on the video.  

I guess there's no other way of simulating a medium format digital image cheaper than this. The next step, Pentax 645D which is what, 9-10K body only?!


----------



## tommyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

camz said:
			
		

> I think you did good.  I saw his Adorama episode when it came out last week and he did shot it within just a few seconds, it's the post work what would take longer and also he didn't demonstrate on the video.
> 
> I guess there's no other way of simulating a medium format digital image cheaper than this. The next step, Pentax 645D which is what, 9-10K body only?!



My nieve question is why cant this be done with a wide lens using a blur layer or mask in photoshop to achieve same effect?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it won't look real.


----------

